# الجزء الثالث من ( هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة )



## فراشة مسيحية (1 نوفمبر 2008)

الجزء الثالث من ( هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة )​ 


​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 
انشاء الله يكونوا عجبوكم​ 
ودول لينكات لاول مجموعتين​ 
هدية لأعضاء منتدى الكنيسة ​ 
الجزء الثانى من ( هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة ) ​


----------



## mero_engel (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*جميل قوووي يا فراشه *
*زي ما دايما معودنا علي التصاميم الجميله*
*ربنا يحافظ علي موهبتك*
*وربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (1 نوفمبر 2008)

توقيعات جميلة جدا جدا ماشاء  الله


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *جميل قوووي يا فراشه *
> 
> *زي ما دايما معودنا علي التصاميم الجميله*
> *ربنا يحافظ علي موهبتك*
> ...


 ميرسي يا ميرو حبيبتي نورتي الموضوع يا قمر​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 نوفمبر 2008)

عراقية للمسيح قال:


> توقيعات جميلة جدا جدا ماشاء الله


 ميرسي حبيبتي عراقية للمسيح

ربنا يباركك

نورتي الموضوع​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*بجد يا فراشة تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتى كماااااااااان فنانة من ورايا عيب عليكى حتى هههههههههههههههه اسمحيلى انا هاخد الصور دى عالجهاز عندى لانهم رووووووووووووووووعة بجد شطوووووووووورة:999:​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههه عسل 

طبعا خديهم مايغلوش عليكي يا عسل

ميرسي كتيييييييييييييييير لردك الجميل​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 نوفمبر 2008)

رووووووووووعه يا فراشه 
مرسىىىىىى على الصور 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي خاااااااااااالص يا مان

نورت الموضوع​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*تسلم ايديكي بجد حلوين قوووي


مرسي يا فنانه​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسي جداااااااا جدااااااااا يا مايكل​


----------



## bahaa_06 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*رائع*
*رائع رائع*
*رائع رائع رائع*
*رائع رائع رائع رائع*
*رائع رائع رائع*
*رائع رائع*
*رائع*​*بهاء*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 نوفمبر 2008)

bahaa_06 قال:


> *رائع*
> 
> *رائع رائع*
> *رائع رائع رائع*
> ...


 ميرسي
ميرسي ميرسي
ميرسي ميرسي ميرسي
ميرسي ميرسي ميرسي ميرسي
ميرسي ميرسي ميرسي
ميرسي ميرسي 
ميرسي


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 مايو 2009)

جامدين جدا يا فراشه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 مايو 2009)

ميرسي يا كوكي حبيبتي​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 مايو 2009)

*حلووووووووووووووين اوووووووووووووووي
تسلم ايديك يا قراشة
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
تعيشي وتجبلنا​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 مايو 2009)

ميرسي يا روكا يا قمرررر​


----------



## kalimooo (15 مايو 2009)

شي حلو كتير يا فراشة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 مايو 2009)

ميرسي كتير يا كليمو نووورتني​


----------



## just member (15 مايو 2009)

*رائعة يا فراشة*
*فى منتهى الجمال عن جد*
*واحلى تقييم لاروع تصميمات يا فراشة*
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 مايو 2009)

مييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرسييييييييييييييييييييييييي

يا دكتور جوجو بجد ميرسي على التقييم وعلى الرد

  ​


----------



## FADY_TEMON (15 مايو 2009)

حلوة جداً تجانس ألوان متميز ..لكن ينقصه دقة اللينير ..علشان تبقي الصورة حية
بس أديكي تقدير جيد جداً
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 مايو 2009)

_*حلوين جدا تسلم ايدك
بامانه جيت اديكي تقيم فشلت زي اللي حصل مع كوكو مان
بس ليكي عندي تقيم​*_


----------



## SALVATION (15 مايو 2009)

_فراشة_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## vetaa (15 مايو 2009)

*حلوين قوى كالعاده

ميرسى يا قمر
*


----------



## amad_almalk (17 مايو 2009)

صور رائعه

مرسيىىىىىىىى علي الصور


ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 مايو 2009)

fady_temon قال:


> حلوة جداً تجانس ألوان متميز ..لكن ينقصه دقة اللينير ..علشان تبقي الصورة حية
> 
> بس أديكي تقدير جيد جداً​


 



ayad_007 قال:


> _*حلوين جدا تسلم ايدك​*_
> _*بامانه جيت اديكي تقيم فشلت زي اللي حصل مع كوكو مان*_​
> _*بس ليكي عندي تقيم*_


 



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _فراشة_
> _تسلم ايدك _
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


 


vetaa قال:


> *حلوين قوى كالعاده*
> 
> *ميرسى يا قمر*


 



amad_almalk قال:


> صور رائعه
> 
> مرسيىىىىىىىى علي الصور​
> 
> ...



 ميرسي جدااااااااااااا لمروركم الراااااااااااااائع

عياد اوعى تنسا التقييم ههههههههههه​


----------



## abokaf2020 (9 يونيو 2009)

ايه الجمال ده


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يونيو 2009)

*شكلم اكتر من رائع
تسلم ايديكى بجد
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ويعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 يونيو 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> ايه الجمال ده


 



سندريلا2009 قال:


> *شكلم اكتر من رائع​*
> _*تسلم ايديكى بجد*_
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_
> 
> _*ويعوض تعب محبتك*_​


 ميرسي كتييييييييييييييييير ليكوا :Love_Letter_Send:​


----------



## نفرتاري (11 يونيو 2009)

*حلوييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى
يا فروش
تسلم ايدك ياقمر ربنا يباركك*


----------



## كوك (11 يونيو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على الصور*_

_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (12 يونيو 2009)

نفرتاري قال:


> *حلوييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين*
> *اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى اوى*
> *يا فروش*
> *تسلم ايدك ياقمر ربنا يباركك*


 



كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا على الصور*_​
> 
> 
> _*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


 
ميرسي على مروركم الجميل المشجع ​


----------



## dodo jojo (3 يوليو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الجزء الثالث من ( هدية لأعضاء منتدي الكنيسة )​
> 
> 
> ​
> ...






شكراااا كتييييير يا فراااااشه على الموضوع التحفه ده وربنا يبارك حيات يا قمر:Love_Letter_Open:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 يوليو 2009)

ميرسي خالص يا دودو


----------



## VENA* (3 يوليو 2009)

*تسلم ايدك
ربنا يعوضك*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 يوليو 2009)

ميرسي فينا حبيبتي


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (4 يوليو 2009)

*اية الجمال دة يا فراشة

يسلمو ايديكى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 يوليو 2009)

ميرسي ينبوع المحبة على زوقك ​


----------



## happy angel (5 يوليو 2009)

*زي ما دايما معودنا علي التصاميم الرااااااائعه

احلى تقييم لفراشتنا الجميلة 

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 يوليو 2009)

ميرسي يا احلى هابي في الدنيا على التقييم الجميييييييل​


----------



## ارووجة (8 يوليو 2009)

روووووووووووووووعة يائمررررر
ربنا يبارككك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 يوليو 2009)

ميرسي اروجتي حبيبتي​


----------



## afram (29 سبتمبر 2009)

صدق الذي قال تمتع بالهك بمنتدى الكنيسة وتعلم منه فهو وديع وطيب القلب. الحقيقة ليس امتع واروع ما يعيشه المرئ وهو يتجول بين سطور وصور رب المجد مخلصنا يسوع المسيح وتمتع العقل والنظربقصة تجسده وحياته على الارض حتى موته وقيامته وصعوده الى ابيه مكلالا بالمجد والبهاء والعظمة.
اضافة الى قصص وحياة القديسين وفي مقدمتهم الام المباركة والدة الاله المتجسد. ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم وجهودكم وعملكم الجبار هذا. الرب يزيدكم نعمة فوق نعمة  امين


----------

